# What kind of mix could this dog be?



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

I've been told she has some blue heeler in her, but I can't figure out what else she might be. Obviously, she's a mutt ... so I have no clue. We found her a few months ago in a park with on note on her saying "my owner doesn't want me anymore". Crazy people in this world these days..

Anyway, anyone have some ideas of what she might be?
There a few more pictures *here*. That's my personal website. Iknow it has more pictures, but I'm not trying to come off as someone who is "spamming" my site, especially this being my first post to these forums.

Thanks


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh wow! She reminds me of a fox. lol! Certinaly she doesn't have any of that in her.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

hard one. i see many possibilities. gsd ears! maybe collie too and just a touch of pit and maybe even some husky? very cool dog. good for you for taking him home!!!


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys! Yeah, I get "she looks like a fox" a lot! 
She's as friendly as a teddy bear, thank goodness


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Heeler/Hound would be my guess.


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Heeler/Hound would be my guess.


Great. Thanks MissMutt


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

What kind of dog do you have MissMutt?


----------



## AnjelicJ04 (Mar 16, 2009)

foo said:


> What kind of dog do you have MissMutt?


Looks like a shiba inu. Does her tail curl? My dog is chow and shiba mix we think. Sometimes her tail curls and sometimes it is straight. But they say her mom looks just like a fox. Google shiba inu images and compare. She is pretty though!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

looks very "Dingo-ish" so i would def say Heeler in there....i don't see hound but maybe, possibly, some GSD....beyond the Heeler, i'm not real sure what i see, tho.....


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

interesting...thanks for the reply!!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i'm curious....are her hind quarters actually higher than her forequarters?...or is that just the ground/positioning of her...


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm horrible at guessing breeds, but I have to say she's such a cutie!



> We found her a few months ago in a park with on note on her saying "my owner doesn't want me anymore".


Grrr. Unbelievable. But thank you for taking such good care of her.


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

tirluc said:


> i'm curious....are her hind quarters actually higher than her forequarters?...or is that just the ground/positioning of her...


Yes, they are slightly higher ...



Thracian said:


> I'm horrible at guessing breeds, but I have to say she's such a cutie!
> Grrr. Unbelievable. But thank you for taking such good care of her.


Of course!! 
I couldn't resist that face


----------



## PuppiesAreProzac (Mar 16, 2009)

Basengi X, Heeler X, GSD X, Border Collie X
Cute!


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

That is a gorgeous dog and I'm really glad you picked her up. I can't believe someone would give her up like that.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

foo said:


> What kind of dog do you have MissMutt?


Not really sure. Her mom was a small breed Hound/Terrier mix, and no idea about the dad, except I expect he was mostly Lab, perhaps with a touch of other breeds like Dobe or Pit.


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

so i think i've narrowed it down over the past year of what kind of mix my dog is. i think she's mostly: red heeler & part some sort of terrier. anyone have a suggestion as to what kind of terrier it could be?

couple newer pics a year later, still looks very similar, IMO









& a cute pic of her actually being relaxed around my 2 cats


----------



## andyjkehl (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!...=158401035&id=13902563&fbid=10100221830686460 thats the link to my facebook page with a picture of my dog mars on it. he looks very similar to your dog. ive been told hes red healer/collie mix. the friendliest most playful dog ive ever met. his schnaz and hair length is more so the collie. He was a rescue dog that a lady brought in for boarding everyother week at the pet hospital i worked at. she was just fostering him. i fell in love. he's like my soulmate/dog. he could def be more than healer/collie for all they know. hes got some black hairs as well (ears and tail.) he's approx. 1yr 3 mo. your dog is adorable! i cant believe someone wouldn't want that cute lil face! haha i have the upmost respect for you for taking her in.


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

andyjkehl said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!...=158401035&id=13902563&fbid=10100221830686460 thats the link to my facebook page with a picture of my dog mars on it. he looks very similar to your dog. ive been told hes red healer/collie mix. the friendliest most playful dog ive ever met. his schnaz and hair length is more so the collie. He was a rescue dog that a lady brought in for boarding everyother week at the pet hospital i worked at. she was just fostering him. i fell in love. he's like my soulmate/dog. he could def be more than healer/collie for all they know. hes got some black hairs as well (ears and tail.) he's approx. 1yr 3 mo. your dog is adorable! i cant believe someone wouldn't want that cute lil face! haha i have the upmost respect for you for taking her in.


thanks for the kind words andyjkehl. i'm unable to view that picture due to your security settings. i could add you as a friend if you'll approve me, but otherwise i won't be able to see the picture. & i agree, this is definitely a soul mate dog for my wife & i, and she is the most energetic dog i've ever seen too!


----------



## foo (Mar 5, 2009)

andyjkehl said:


> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!...=158401035&id=13902563&fbid=10100221830686460 thats the link to my facebook page with a picture of my dog mars on it. he looks very similar to your dog. ive been told hes red healer/collie mix. the friendliest most playful dog ive ever met. his schnaz and hair length is more so the collie. He was a rescue dog that a lady brought in for boarding everyother week at the pet hospital i worked at. she was just fostering him. i fell in love. he's like my soulmate/dog. he could def be more than healer/collie for all they know. hes got some black hairs as well (ears and tail.) he's approx. 1yr 3 mo. your dog is adorable! i cant believe someone wouldn't want that cute lil face! haha i have the upmost respect for you for taking her in.


thanks for the kind words andyjkehl. i'm unable to view that picture due to your security settings. i could add you as a friend if you'll approve me, but otherwise i won't be able to see the picture. & i agree, this is definitely a soul mate dog for my wife & i, and she is the most energetic dog i've ever seen too!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely blue heeler. Or in this case, a "red" heeler, since they do come in that reddish tan color.

"Red" Heeler









Aside from her head and chest, the rest of her looks a LOT like Dexter. Same color, same tail, same fur texture and length. We *think* Dex is a heeler/husky, with a mixture of maybe lab, shepherd, boxer, and/or beagle.









Either way, she's beautiful!


----------



## andyjkehl (Jun 2, 2010)

foo said:


> thanks for the kind words andyjkehl. i'm unable to view that picture due to your security settings. i could add you as a friend if you'll approve me, but otherwise i won't be able to see the picture. & i agree, this is definitely a soul mate dog for my wife & i, and she is the most energetic dog i've ever seen too!


yea def add me so you can see how similar they look... maybe theyre from the same kin!?! ha andy kehl is my name and my network is lakeland college. ive got more than that one pick. ive only had him for about 3-4 months now. its as if ive had him since he was a puppy though. very loyal and obedient when i give him commands.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going to guess ACD/Smooth Collie. She almost has a Basenji look to her, but that might be the ACD I guess. She does sort of look like she has the body of a smooth collie with the head of a red heeler stuck on, lol!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Basenji cross?


----------

